# Buck Mark Fiber-optic Sight Question



## Ghost23

Gentleman & Ladies,
I saw in the latest Browning catalog that they now offer fiber-optic front sights on some of their Buck Marks; does anyone here have them, and are they worth the additional cost? Are there any practical differences?


----------



## hunter18372

The Fiber optic front site offered on some of the Buckmarks over the counter are good. They are also available from Browning to add to any of thier Buckmarks. 
Are they worth it? That's entirely up to the shooter. Older shooters like myself who's eyes aren't what they used to be or shooters that ferequent indoor ranges or under low light conditions or racoon or other varmints at night would benefit also. I've a Buckmark URX target and shooting indoors I had difficult time seeing the front blade in those conditions. For me a little Bright Sights paint did the trick but I'd buy a fiber optic model if I do get another.


----------



## hfl73

I just purchased and attached a fiber optic sight (Hi Viz) to my Browning UDX. Went to my local indoor range and found the sight helped me see and shoot better. I feel they were worth the price. Easy to install.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

The last two Buckmarks I've bought have had the Hi-Viz front sight. I really like it. I got the last one for no extra cost.


----------



## Dsig1

+1 for the aftermarket Hi-Viz sight. It is great for target shooting. Very easy to install on your own and inexpensive. If it is an up charge of more than $20 from Browning, skip it as a factory option and buy a Buckmark with a Std. sight, then add the Hi-Viz.


----------



## Shipwreck

Yes, I bought a Hi viz over a year ago from a shop for $30. Took 2 seconds to install.

I have its et to where I cover the target with the front doit - so I had to adjust the settings on the rear sight. Makes it a lot easier. I do not like all black sights.


----------



## cncguns

My Hunter model came with it stock and I like it alot.


----------

